# 
:Embarrassment:  !      .       ,                         .  ,         ,   ,      .  ?      ,      ?   ""  -35.

----------


## Svetishe

,     ,      .    ,       100%,   60%,    .

----------

> ,     ,      .    ,       100%,   60%,    .

----------


## Svetishe

,      .    ,    100%?

----------

. .  :yes:

----------

! -     ,  .    :           ,        (, , ,     ..).   8,            ,      ,      (     ).       .
       ,           ,          ,        -11 (   ).

----------

....        ....    .....   ,      .....    ...     - 8 "    . "...         ,  ,     ,     ....  - 11    ,   ......        26         ...          ....    10.10...         10.11  26....       - 9 "   "        10 91...     ....

  Svetishe :yes:

----------

,    ,       .     ,       -  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

,       ...   ...  ,     ,   ,     - 29....      ...

    ....    ....             ""  ....    .  - 2   "   " -      ....
       ...      ...

----------

,   !  :yes:

----------

